# CCW Badge & Stickers on your vehicle



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just wondering everyone's opinion on carrying a CCW badge. I admit, when I first received my permit, it did cross my mind. Thank goodness I took the time to think it over before actually going out and purchasing one. I think it's just asking for trouble. It's just narrowing the odds for the Bad guy when he sees you. I also think it's very disrespectful to a LEO. And how many of you have any kind of gun related sticker on your vehicle. I have a SigSauer decal on my back glass. I have thought about removing it, because I think it just advertises the fact that I am a gun owner. In other words, "Hey, Mr. bad guy, Come break in my truck, I have a gun in here."


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

No on the CCW badge. No on the gun stickers.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No way.. Might as well wear a bright orange jump suit with a target on it...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

+1 Here. We don need no stinkin badges!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think the badges are pretty dumb, myself. Its really for people who wish they were an LEO or in a similiar profession. 

I do have my own badge as a probation officer, but I also don't go waiving it around.

As for stickers... I've never even heard of that before. But, putting any progun or similiar stickers on your vehicle increases the chance of someone breaking into it hoping to score a gun, in my opinion.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Badges are for law enforcement...period. Regarding a SigSauer decal on the back glass. I'll bet the majority of the population never heard of SigSauer. It will give the curious driving behind you something to ponder. Hmmm, that guy must be Swiss or Dutch, maybe German. :mrgreen: Or, I give up...what the hell is a SigSauer?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

It would completely defeat the purpose of a "concealed" weapon if everyone knows ya got it???:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I think those stickers are just advertising. It's like putting a car alarm sticker on your car, all it does is tell the thief what kind of alarm he has to bypass.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Never heard of them nor seen them.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thoose badges are a really bad idea. Not only disrespectful but could get you arrested for impesonating a LEO.

I don't have any stickers on my cars. But there are a lot of others around here that do have an NRA or some other firearm related sticker, mostly just the hunting crowd. There is also an attempt, that has been going on for the last 2 years, to get an NRA theme license plate made available from NC DMV.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In N.C. you do have a flag for l.e. it is your plate, your tag on your auto is tied to your ccp and flags when it is run.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> In N.C. you do have a flag for l.e. it is your plate, your tag on your auto is tied to your ccp and flags when it is run.


In Idaho its your Dl.#, your CWL # is Identical to your DL # so when they run you license they get the results of both


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

scooter said:


> In Idaho its your Dl.#


Our CCP# is the same as our DL# also.


tony pasley said:


> In N.C. you do have a flag for l.e. it is your plate, your tag on your auto is tied to your ccp and flags when it is run.


Yeah, if the car you are driving is registered to you. Doesn't matter if LE knows or not, since by law we have to tell them when armed anyway.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

No badge. No problem with stickers I just don't do it. If I started it my kids would probably have my car plastered with Dora the Explorer and Little Kitty stickers.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No badge, no stickers, nothing. There is no indication to the GG's or the BG's that I have a gun. Concealed means concealed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I want a shirt that says:

*I paid for a CCW permit, and all I got was this lousy T-Shirt* :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I want a shirt that says:
> 
> *I paid for a CCW permit, and all I got was this lousy T-Shirt* :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


would sound better (to me) if it said 
*I applied for a concealed weapon license and all I got was this shirt*

Then they would still be guessing if ya got it or not(paid for implies reciept at least to me):mrgreen:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Nope bad idea. 


W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> would sound better (to me) if it said
> *I applied for a concealed weapon license and all I got was this shirt*
> 
> Then they would still be guessing if ya got it or not(paid for implies reciept at least to me):mrgreen:


Nope, I like mine better.

I'll be selling them for $19.95. Also included is a ginsu knife set, and not 1, but 2 sets of hair curlers . If you act within the next 15 minutes, we'll also throw in a set of tupperwear, and a dog leash.

Make sure to read the fine print, though...

Shipping costs are $99. Not available in all states, including CA, MA, AZ, TX, OK, NY, NM, KY, OH, WA, NH, NC, SC, TN, AL, MS, LA and MI. Some assembly required. May cause cancer in laboratory rats and small children under 5 years of age. Do not wear in direct sunlight. Restocking fee of 97.65% for all returns.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> No on the CCW badge. No on the gun stickers.


Same here. I do have some hats from firearm companies but I usually just wear those to the range. I try not to even mention the word gun in public conversations,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,at home that is a different story.
Badge......Bad............any kind of stickers on you car will give some idiot a reason to vandalize your car.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Bad idea on both...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I only have this on my truck...










Its harder to notice in person due to the 20% tint, the flash makes it appear to stand out more. But *knock on wood* I havent had anyone break into, or attempt to break into my truck. I just park it in well lit places/off streets/etc.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Another thought to add is that the BGs aren't all dumb. Some may see the gun stickers and decide to follow you home. Once he has the address, he just comes back later when you're not there.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

That can happen in alot of situations. They can see you leaving the range, or the gun store. Maybe they decide to follow you home from Wal-mart after you buy ammo....

I try not to worry about it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> That can happen in alot of situations. They can see you leaving the range, or the gun store. Maybe they decide to follow you home from Wal-mart after you buy ammo....
> 
> I try not to worry about it.


JMO but that isnt a good habit, I dont get paranoid but I keep a watch to see if I can see someone obviously following me when I leave such places.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have a "Got Sig?" ( I really wish H&K had something like, "Got USP?") sticker on the back of my truck. Only a true gun afficiando would understand it. The CCW badge is a WAY bad idea. It only shows the badge holder as a wanna-be cop or something.


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Listen to Shipwreck*

 The Badges you see for Sale are for suckers,Heck you may get arrested for impersonating a police officer. "Concealed" means just that however you best carry for CCW Permit with you to prove you have one as a Badge is meaningless to leo.

:smt071


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

scooter said:


> JMO but that isnt a good habit, I dont get paranoid but I keep a watch to see if I can see someone obviously following me when I leave such places.


Oh I agree with you there. I always take notice as to whos behind me (most of the time Im watching out for cops cause I have kind of a leadfoot, heh), but Im not gonna become a headcase because I have a sticker on my truck.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

I won't even put an NRA sticker on my units.

mike


----------

